
Unveiling Dark - pseudonamed
https://medium.com/darklang/unveiling-dark-e0be6f1e0b06
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985429).

